# How to repair and finish drywall damage adjacent to shower unit.



## rschramm (Jun 24, 2021)

How best to repair and repaint a small damaged spot near shower unit door?

It is about 2" x 0.5". Its deep enough (~1/8") that so its thru the paper.
The shower is a fiberglass/acrylic units. The damage is right up against the tiled 'baseboard'
I dont think there is leakage behind it. I think its getting damp every morning stepping in and out or possibly steam condensation etc.

I want to be able to get a well bonded repair, then whatever paint-types to prime
and topcoat that will last resist the inevitable moisture.
(and will re-caulk that corner obviously) 

Thanks


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

just dig out the loose and fill with mud. toss on some tots after dry.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

It sounds like you need a better extractor or a decent dehumidifier in your bathroom.


----------



## Njene (Jun 5, 2021)

Since you don’t need a perfect finish , I would try exterior spackling or even some bondo the paint over with a BM bath and spa paint
But it may be good as some suggested to get a higher rated fan for that room and leave it on 20 minutes after you finish showering


----------



## FairFrank (Nov 16, 2020)

Hey, how did you solve it? To my mind, condensation is the reason. Isn't it better to fix causes rather than consequences? Sometimes it happens when the showerhead is leaking. Smth similar was with my high-pressure showerhead(this...). According to the main question, it's easy to refinish as said above


----------

